# Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)



## nkace (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stelle hier auch mal offiziell meinen Gartenteich vor.
Er ist unter dem Holz ca. 1,3 - 1,5 Meter tief. Reicht also für den Winter. 

Mit dem Bachlauf bin ich noch nicht zu 100% zufrieden. Da stört mich noch die Folie und eine kleine bepflanzung würde glaube ich auch noch schaden.
Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall, dass euch mein Teich gefällt. Ich sitze mindestens 1x pro Tag daran und mache irgendwas neues, repariere etwas oder tu sonst was.

Falls jemand noch Tipps oder Anregungen hat: Immer her damit 
Ich würde mich über Feedback freuen - nur so lernt man ja


----------



## samorai (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Hallo Nkace!
Dein Teich sieht doch gut aus und in erster Linie sollte er Dir gefallen
Jeder hat da ja ein wenig anderen Geschmack, der eine hätte es noch etwas grüner und der andere wieder etwas rechteckiger,ebend so was ein so vorschwebt.
Einen Tipp hätte ich da noch. Da wo Du schlecht Steine legen kannst, nimmst Du eine Ufermatte oder Kunstrasen ohne Noppen.Zum einen hast Du dann keine "ewig" abrutschende Steine und zum anderen lockerst Du deine Uferansicht etwas auf.

LG Ron!


----------



## morpheus5791 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

gefällt mir dein teich was sind das für lampen auf bild 1u.2 ?


----------



## alexa87 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Wow der sieht echt klasse aus...


----------



## nkace (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Danke Ron  Ich habe noch eine Kokusmatte im Schuppen mal gucken ob sich dazu passend noch Pflanzen finden lassen 

Morpheus das sind Solar-Zaun Lampen. Die gibts im Baumarkt im 2er-Pack  sieht ganz schön aus finde ich.


----------



## samorai (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Nkace!
Keine Kokusmatten die faulen Dir weg, nicht gleich aber in geraumer Zeit!

LG Ron!


----------



## nkace (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Ah okay danke  da hab ich mir ja was erspart.


----------



## samorai (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Gern geschen!,
Morpheus; bei Aldi nord gibt es LED Spotts mit einen Verbrauch von 0,3 Watt,Lampen kann man auch unsichtbar aufstellen, sie sind auch für Unterwasser,die Licht-ausbeute ist enorm. Ich habe ähnliche als Überwachungs-Licht!

LG Ron!


----------



## jolantha (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*



samorai schrieb:


> , sie sind auch für Unterwasser,die Licht-ausbeute ist enorm.
> LG Ron!



Hallo Ron, 
Unterwasserlampen sollte man seinen Fischen nicht unbedingt zumuten, sie 
kommen dann ja nie zur Ruhe .


----------



## samorai (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Hallo Jo!
Ich weiß! Es werden auch nur bestimmte Nischen angestrahlt und eigentlich sind sie die meiste Zeit aus, nur wenn Gäste mal etwas länger bleiben, dann sitzen wir sowieso am Teich und damit sie den vollen Genuss bekommen, sind sie dann an.
Ich meinte mehr die universelle Art des Einsatzes der Leuchtmittel und mein Überwachungslicht ist nicht unter Wasser.Seit dem ich es eingeführt habe, kommt komischer Weise kein Fisch des Nachten's mehr abhanden.:beten......Ich will aber auch nicht das "Blanke vom Himmel" loben!
Es gibt ja immer einen neuen Tag, mit neuen Extremen am Teich.

LG Ron!


----------



## jolantha (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Jo!
> Ich weiß! Es werden auch nur bestimmte Nischen angestrahlt und eigentlich sind sie die meiste Zeit aus,* nur wenn Gäste mal etwas länger bleiben,* dann sitzen wir sowieso am Teich und damit sie den vollen Genuss bekommen, sind sie dann an.
> LG Ron!


Ron, 
die Idee ist gut , muß ich mir auch besorgen ! Zum Angeben !!!!
Am Liebsten hätte ich ja schwimmende Solarleuchten ( Kugeln ) , 
aber, ob die hell genug sind ??


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Jo,
das Licht der Kugeln spiegelt sich an der Wasseroberfläche.
Die Fisch kann man dadurch noch schlechter sehen.


----------



## jolantha (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Oh, Menno, das ist gemein , trotzdem Danke


----------



## samorai (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Hi Jo!
Mit dem Angeben wollte ich nicht so direkt schreiben, aber Du hast schon recht damit. 
Warum soll man es nicht zeigen, was einen lieb und teuer ist? Schließlich steckt auch jede freie Minute in dem Hobby

LG Ron!


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Ron, es ist doch aber wirklich ein " wow " Gefühl, wenn jemand sagt :
Hey, das sieht ja richtig geil aus !!!!


----------



## nkace (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Kennt jemand von euch schöne Ufer- und/oder Sumpfpflanzen die in den Bereich auf Bild 5 von mir platzieren kann? Da sieht es irgendwie noch so "kalt" wegen den vielen Steinen aus. 
Natürlich sind die normalen Pflanzen von meiner Mutter neben dem Teich noch nicht komplett gewachsen, aber naja.


----------



## samorai (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Ja Meister,gibt's hier auch ein normalen Namen,dann verrate ich Dir auch eine schöne Pflanzen-
paarung!

Hi Jo!
Es geht dann runter wie Oel und meine zart beseitete "Männerbrust" schwellt etwas an!:

LG Ron!!


----------



## nkace (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Ja ich bin Niklas  sorry hätte ich euch auch ganz am Anfang sagen sollen ^^.


----------



## samorai (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Einen Wunderschönen Tag Niklas!
Sumpflilien in gelb, __ Hechtkraut( blüht blau) und __ Rohrkolben. Du sollst ja auch was von den Pflanzen haben, die blühen auch genau in dieser Reihenfolge. Die Lilie im späten Frühjahr, das Hechtkraut im Sommer und der Rohrkolben im Herbst bis in den Winter rein.
Bei __ Lilien und Rohrkolben mußt Du etwas aufpassen, es sind "Wanderer",die finden immer ne neue Stelle, um zu wachsen.

LG Ron!


----------



## nkace (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Ah danke Ron,

Sumpflilien hören sich auch gut an und __ Hechtkraut auch  nur der __ Rohrkolben nicht wirklich. Der wächst doch so extrem hoch oder?! Dafür ist mein Teich nicht geeignet. Aber danke trotzdem


----------



## samorai (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Na ja die __ Lilien wachsen auch ordentlich in,die Höhe, zwiischen 0,6-1,0 m. Ein __ Rohrkolben kann schon 1,2 m hoch wachsen, die Blätter bleiben wesentlich tiefer.
Wieso zu hoch, ist es Deine "Schauseite"?

LG Ron!


----------



## nkace (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Ja genau  im Moment habe ich ja, wie du auf dem Bildern siehst, __ Schwertlilie, und noch ein paar kleinere Pflanzen wovon ich die Namen aber nicht weiß . Und die bleiben auch relativ klein, was mir auch gefällt .


----------



## samorai (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Niclas!
Es gibt auch mini __ Rohrkolben, ist mir noch eingefallen! Ist dann ebend nur eine "halbe Zigarre"!

LG Ron!


----------



## nkace (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Das hab ich mir schon gedacht. Wie groß wird der Mini-__ Rohrkolben denn? Und breitet der sich schnell aus? Weil ich möchte gerne den Bereich wo die kleineren Pflanzen schon stehen etwas mit Pflanzen bereichern. Ich denke nicht, dass Rohrkolben da hin kann. Da das Wasser dort ca. 20 cm tief ist.


----------



## Moonlight (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Laut Wikipedia wird der Zwerg-__ Rohrkolben zw. 40 und 70cm hoch ...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwerg-Rohrkolben

Mandy


----------



## nkace (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Der sieht ja süß aus 
Ich hab ab dem 20. Urlaub dann fahre ich sowieso mal zu einem Teichgeschäft bei mir in der Nähe. Mal gucken ob die den haben.


----------



## Shubunkin7 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Licht aus dem Teich bringt Unglück, Licht in den Teich bringt Glück.

Japanische Sage.


----------



## nkace (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Und Licht um den Teich? :?


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*

Bringt Mücken für die __ Frösche...


----------



## Shubunkin7 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich (ca. 3 Jahre alt)*



nkace schrieb:


> Und Licht um den Teich? :?



Bringt natürlich Licht:smoki


----------

